# attachment



## starpainters (Nov 1, 2010)

how can i upload a pick,or using attachment


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 1, 2010)

To post attachments, you have to buy a paid membership here.

You can still post pictures though - you just have to host them somewhere else.
Flickr & Photobucket are both popular...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------

